# camera suggestion



## swissian

If you want to get a Canon, I would suggest Amazon. Just search Canon T3i kit and 2 options will come up. The one for $935 comes with 2 lenses: 18-55 and 75-300. The one for $783 just has the 18-55 lens. Both come with a bunch of goodies. My roomie just got that kit and loves it. I still love my sony dslr better


----------



## Nubster

Personally, I'd stay away from ebay sellers unless it's a person, not a company. Even then, just like anything, you have to be careful. Check out keh.com. It's a very reputable company that sells used camera gear for great prices.

You can use the 100mm macro for a FTS if you have enough room. You'll have to be able to be probably 12-15 feet away from the tank to get the whole tank in the shot. Maybe less depending on the size of the tank. If you think you'll upgrade from the kit lens sooner than later, you might as well get the nicer lens now if you can afford it.


----------



## i'm a ninja

Nubster is right, buy good lenses from the get go. I have spent so much more than I needed to starting with the cheapy kit lenses and then upgrading to better lenses.

And I would recommend Nikon instead of Canon, just my personal preference.


----------



## vincent201089

> If you want to get a Canon, I would suggest Amazon. Just search Canon T3i kit and 2 options will come up. The one for $935 comes with 2 lenses: 18-55 and 75-300. The one for $783 just has the 18-55 lens. Both come with a bunch of goodies. My roomie just got that kit and loves it. I still love my sony dslr better


Thanks a lot. Those kits have many things for me.


> You can use the 100mm macro for a FTS if you have enough room. You'll have to be able to be probably 12-15 feet away from the tank to get the whole tank in the shot. Maybe less depending on the size of the tank. If you think you'll upgrade from the kit lens sooner than later, you might as well get the nicer lens now if you can afford it.


Got cha. My tank is 2feet length and I only have 5 feet "free". BTW, can't get into keh.com


> Nubster is right, buy good lenses from the get go. I have spent so much more than I needed to starting with the cheapy kit lenses and then upgrading to better lenses.


Yes.

So I would go with the T2i body only and the 100mm macro lens. It's around $1200.


----------



## Nubster

Yeah, KEH is down for me too. Give it some time and check them out. It will be worth it. As far as kits, keep in mind a lot of that stuff is either not needed or junk. They try to fluff things up to make the uninformed think they are getting a great deal when in fact they are not. Before buying anything, I'd seriously run it by folks here or on a photography site. I don't think anyone here would purposely steer you wrong.


----------



## vincent201089

Yeap, got you, sir. 

nubster, do you know any site that show newbie tips, steps for taking a good picture, I mean online details? I would like to start to learn before getting into it. 

What else do I need for taking macro shot?

BTW have you ever taking any pics under LED light? I have a marine tank under led and those pics taken by cyber shot is weird and ugly. Can't even see anything. Not sure if a dslr can do better or not. I'm gonna use led for my tank.


----------



## Nubster

For macro, a tripod and shutter release cable (or wireless if you camera supports it) are extremely helpful. Also, good lighting.

As far as LED...not sure, no experience but I'd guess it's in the white balance which can be adjusted for in camera before the shot and certainly fixed in post processing if you shoot your images in RAW.

As far as tips...check youtube for sure. Tons of videos that are very helpful. Also, if you are set on a Canon, see if there is a Canon specific forum that you can join. I know there are several that are Nikon specific. Of course general photography forums are great too. I'd also look in to some podcasts. One I really like is PhotoTips. They also have a website to go along with the podcast and they offer a photography class for not much money. It looks like it could be well worth the money. http://www.phototips.biz/p/test-10.html


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Stick with a Pentax DSLR. Can't go wrong with it. Plus all of the old school lenses are compatible up to the level of the lens. Add to that every lens benefits from shake reduction and it's the only one that is weather resistant with the WR lenses


----------



## vincent201089

Thanks for all your helps. I already decided to go with T2i body and 100mm macro lens. Haven't bought yet because still looking for a used one that I can trust.


----------



## Nubster

http://www.keh.com/camera/Canon-Digital-Camera-Bodies/1/sku-DC029991169920?r=FE


----------



## vincent201089

Thanks sir. 100mm macro lens too. BTW, who are these guys? Club, company, or whatever?
Just read "about us" but not sure the way they run their business.


----------



## Nubster

They are an extremely reputable company that sells used camera gear. They are very conservative in their grading so it's very common to get gear that looks much, much better than how it was graded. I would not hesitate to buy from them and in fact I have two times. I bought a Sigma 30mm f/1.4 lens and my Tamron 90mm macro lens from them and both times I was extremely happy. Go to any photography forum and search or ask about them and you won't find anyone saying a bad thing about them.

I know it sounds like I am really pushing them but I just feel that strongly about the quality of their service.

I looked for the 100mm lens but they didn't have one listed. Which one are you looking for? The USM or the IS? Not sure the difference other than price...looks like the USM could be found for <$500 while the IS is >$800.

***Looks like the USM does NOT have image stabilization and IS does, hence the name. From what I read, the USM has very good optics and is a good lens. The IS gets great reviews for the optics but seems to disappoint in the build quality for the price. This is just what I read, I have no personal experience. Also, don't count out third party lenses like the Tamron 90mm or the Sigma 100mm. Both get great reviews and should be less money. I have the Tamron 90mm and I am very happy with it. The Tokina 100mm f/2.8 gets better reviews than both the Nikkor and the Canon 100mm (105mm for Nikon) Macro and it can be found new for <$500***


----------



## speedie408

Nubsters been dishing out some good info for ya. 

Great choice on the T2i + 100mm Macro as well. You won't be disappointed. 

Make sure you're ready to dish out a little more for a silly flash unit and a remote trigger for it. It's a must have for aquarium photography. There's plenty of literature on the topic already on this forum and others if you look. I'm too lazy to dig for you atm lol. Sorry.


----------



## vincent201089

Thanks nubster. I'm looking for the cheap $500 one. 
Hey Nick. Dslr is a different level for me. I'll take a look at what you said. Hey. Do you still remember that I need some more rare crypt? Bullated one.


----------



## Nubster

Check these links...you can compare shots taken with the Canon 100mm to the Tokina 100mm and Tamron 90mm

Canon

Tokina

Tamron


----------



## vincent201089

Those are great links. They even put the modes they set their cameras. Great info for newbie like me. I'm in class now and am sure that I'll take a look at that when I get home.
Please keep your eyes on my thread. Still have many things o ask you guys. Yeah I know I should take a look at other threads too. I have no idea how to use it. Never owned any fancy camera. Can you believe it. I have push that "button" less than 10 times.


----------



## Nubster

The really cool thing is, you can search pictures by settings used and even by camera body used. So you can see what that lens on your body can do.


----------



## pandjpudge

I have the tokina 100mm for Nikon and love it for what it is. If you want to see pictures check the nikon thread/my tank journal.


----------



## speedie408

vincent201089 said:


> Thanks nubster. I'm looking for the cheap $500 one.
> Hey Nick. Dslr is a different level for me. I'll take a look at what you said. Hey. Do you still remember that I need some more rare crypt? Bullated one.


I'm a bit busy atm at work but send me a PM to remind me. I'm sure I can find you something later when I get home to fill that rare crypt void of yours :icon_twis


----------



## vincent201089

Sorry I ask too many questions. Just curious. Those pics are so beautiful. I'm thinking of buying a third party lens.

1.The prices of those 3 lens are almost the same. So what is the advantage of a third party lens? People said that the quality of those third party isn't as same as the brand lens. I don't think that you spend $500 for it but not $600 for the same brand of your body? The function is same too. 100mm f/2.8

2.Or you use it because you can put it on your a different camera. I mean it will fit even Nikon or Canon?

3.If this ^^^ works. And the quality between the brand lens and third party lens is 8/10 9/10. Should I buy a third party lens instead to save a little budget.

4.And if you can use a third party lens on your Nikon or Canon, it means it has them same connector, so why not a Nikon lens on Canon body or Canon lens on Nikon body? Do they have a converter?


----------



## vincent201089

Just known that the third party lens was use on even Nikon and Canon or even other cameras. So 
1. have been solved a little. 
2. solved.
3. ?
4. ?


----------



## speedie408

You'll get what you pay for. Brand specific glass is always going to be better within the same focal range of lense available. 

You can't use Canon mount lenses directly on Nikon bodies, vice verse. However if you must, you can buy aftermarket adapters such as this one: http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Mount-Adapter-Camera-Digital/dp/B001G4QXLE/ref=pd_cp_p_0


----------



## Nubster

speedie408 said:


> You'll get what you pay for. Brand specific glass is always going to be better within the same focal range of lense available.


I wouldn't agree with that. In many cases yeah, maybe even most cases. But certainly Nikon AND Canon have some duds in their lineup that third party lenses do a much better job. Even the good brand lenses have third party options that are very close if not the same quality, in some cases better. Third party lens makers have made great improvements in their products and are gaining popularity all the time. For the hobbiest or beginner, why spend $900 on a lens when a $500 lens will get you 98% of the quality? Or even the same or better quality? 

That's when research comes in to play. You decide you want a specific lens type, in your case the 100mm macro, research the options. See what other options are out there. Tamron has a 90mm, Sigma a 105mm, Tokina 100mm, Nikkor a 105mm...all of these can be used on a Canon. Check each one for reviews, prices, picture samples, ect. Don't just assume because you shoot Canon and the lens is Canon that it's the best option.

And to answer your one question, even if it's a third party lens, it's not universal. You still have to get one that is camera brand specific or like speedie said, use an adapter.


----------



## pandjpudge

I would suggest renting first instead of dropping cash right away especially since you're new to this. It'll allow you to test out some lenses and figure our which fits you best, be it oem or 3rd party.


----------



## speedie408

Nubster said:


> I wouldn't agree with that. In many cases yeah, maybe even most cases. But certainly Nikon AND Canon have some duds in their lineup that third party lenses do a much better job. Even the good brand lenses have third party options that are very close if not the same quality, in some cases better. Third party lens makers have made great improvements in their products and are gaining popularity all the time. For the hobbiest or beginner, why spend $900 on a lens when a $500 lens will get you 98% of the quality? Or even the same or better quality?
> 
> That's when research comes in to play. You decide you want a specific lens type, in your case the 100mm macro, research the options. See what other options are out there. Tamron has a 90mm, Sigma a 105mm, Tokina 100mm, Nikkor a 105mm...all of these can be used on a Canon. Check each one for reviews, prices, picture samples, ect. Don't just assume because you shoot Canon and the lens is Canon that it's the best option.
> 
> And to answer your one question, even if it's a third party lens, it's not universal. You still have to get one that is camera brand specific or like speedie said, use an adapter.


I should of phrased it differently lol. I was speaking of Canon "*L*" lenses compared to say a Sigma or Tokina lenses with the same/similar focal length. I don't know anything about Nikkor lenses but with Canon, those aftermarket lenses can't really touch the *L*. I do agree quality control can be a problem on some lenses but you just have to send them in or get a replacement/fix. Test Test and Test your lenses!


----------



## Nubster

Yeah, the pro stuff certainly can't be touched by third party. Not yet anyways and even if they get up to those standards, I doubt the small savings will be worth going third party over the Canon/Nikon pro quality gear.


----------



## pandjpudge

Don't forget about Carl Zeiss lenses, those are some nice glass. Not for everyone being only manual focus only unless it's on a Sony body. But yeah oem pro level glass is worth every penny.


----------



## vincent201089

> I would suggest renting first instead of dropping cash right away especially since you're new to this. It'll allow you to test out some lenses and figure our which fits you best, be it oem or 3rd party.


Thanks for your idea. However I'm sure that they are all the same to me as I mentioned above, I have only taken picture with a DSLR camera less than 10 times and all of them are just like.
Hey, let me see, let me see. Zoom in and out, close one eye. Click. Uhmmm. Not bad. OK here's your camera dude.
Or go to bestbuy, and talk to my gf. Hey, I like that camera, it's really good for taking aquarium pics. Zoom in and out and click.
:iamwithst:iamwithst

Lets put you in my situation who is a 22 years old student, who just lived in the U.S for 4 years (I was born in Vietnam ). I have a whole life to enjoy this hobby, other camera body and lens. I don't have much money and I know that you guys are using some gears that cost 2 or 3 times mine. I really love fish (got this from my dad, he loves fish too). I have spent over 2 months to save money, waiting for ebay products from China, HK cause they are cheaper and at this time, the driftwood is still in my restroom.

Ok guys. I know it depends on your own experiences, how you handle the camera and how you use it. $100 is not too much but you can also use that $100 many other ways. So the question is if you have ever compared 2 lens that has the same functions on the same body kit. How do you like or not like? Would you spend a little more to get 10 instead of saving a little bit to get 8-9?

PS: Thanks tpt for having so many information, and thanks to many people that help me a lot here. If my post isn't clear or so mean to you or even makes you feel angry. I didn't mean to do that because English is not my mother language, I still have to switch to a translate site to know the meaning of some words.


----------



## Nubster

Like I said in a post above...for a hobby photographer like you and me, or someone that is just getting in to photography, in my opinion, it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy the very top of the line gear when something third party will get you very close to the same results at a fraction of the cost. 

Yes, it's very true, 99% of the time third party won't come too close to pro glass, but you are talking about lenses that cost over $1000 compared to lenses costing $300-800.

If I were you, and I once was, I'd look hard at third party, non-pro Canon (still really good stuff), and used gear. Like you said, you are young and have plenty of time to upgrade if you decide you like the hobby and want to go further with it.


----------



## Ibn

If money is an issue, then take a look at some of the legacy lenses. They're older lenses without the functionalities of the current lenses (e.g. vibration reduction/image stabilization/nano coating). 

I've used plenty in the past and still own some. For instance, the manual focus version of the Tamron 90mm f/2.8. Stellar lens that I picked up for ~200 and eventually sold to a friend for a paltry $100. It had better edge to edge sharpness than the Nikon 105mm f/2.8 macro (which was eventually replaced by the 105mm f/2.8 VR macro). 

Some third party lenses are also up to par if not surpassing the pro line up (of course they also match or exceed in price). Take for instance the Sigma 50mm f/1.4, Sigma 85mm f/1.4, as well as the entire Zeiss line.

As for taking pics of tanks under LEDs, mess around w/the white balance settings.


----------



## vincent201089

Nice tank, I have a 70g saltwater but tank crashed. I use to take pics with my cyber shot and under led light. Pics are weird. I switch to led because of the T5 heat during summer and I don't wanna pay more than $100 every year for replace bulbs. I prefer T5 but it's hot.


----------



## vincent201089

Is this the 100mm f2.8 usm we are talking about? Not the L
http://www.keh.com/camera/Canon-EOS-Fixed-Focal-Length-Lenses/1/sku-CE06999040813N?r=FE


----------



## speedie408

vincent201089 said:


> Is this the 100mm f2.8 usm we are talking about? Not the L
> http://www.keh.com/camera/Canon-EOS-Fixed-Focal-Length-Lenses/1/sku-CE06999040813N?r=FE


That's the one. Tack sharp!! Just as good as the "pro" version. The bokeh is not as creamy but it's not necessary for aquarium shots.


----------



## houseofcards

I would also consider the Canon 60mm macro. Has the same magnification as the 100mm and is razor sharp as well for less money. It's also smaller, wider and makes it easier to use as walk-around if you don't have a bag of lenses. The 100mm obviously has the advantage of not having to get as close to a subject like a bug for example, but in an aquarium, I don't know if that will be as big an advantage (although speedie might have some more insight there), otherwise they are both incredible lenses.


----------



## vincent201089

For tripod, any combo legs and head that can support the camera, and has the length I want would work? I see some for less than $50.
http://www.adorama.com/SU6601.html
Flash. What do you recommend? The shoe one or the ring one? Look like the ring one is for macro shot.
http://www.adorama.com/SYRF46C.html


----------



## speedie408

houseofcards said:


> I would also consider the Canon 60mm macro. Has the same magnification as the 100mm and is razor sharp as well for less money. It's also smaller, wider and makes it easier to use as walk-around if you don't have a bag of lenses. The 100mm obviously has the advantage of not having to get as close to a subject like a bug for example, but in an aquarium, I don't know if that will be as big an advantage (although speedie might have some more insight there), otherwise they are both incredible lenses.


Good info HOC. Yes the advantage is you don't have to be kissing the subject with the 100mm lol. Otherwise, the 60mm is an awesome macro lense as well. 



vincent201089 said:


> For tripod, any combo legs and head that can support the camera, and has the length I want would work? I see some for less than $50.
> http://www.adorama.com/SU6601.html
> Flash. What do you recommend? The shoe one or the ring one? Look like the ring one is for macro shot.
> http://www.adorama.com/SYRF46C.html


I've never really had a true need for a tripod other than using it to hold my flash or using it for video to reduce camera shake. Most folks like these:
*Bogen/Manfrotto 3021*
.... and if you like to get fancy, this one: *Gitzo G1548GT Mk2 Carbon Fiber*
As for flash, you don't need a macro ring for aquarium photography. Just get a cheap Yongnuo unit off ebay (must have manual burst selection mode) along with a cheap remote trigger from amazon and you'll be set, for starters.


----------



## Nubster

Personally, I wouldn't use that tripod for anything more than a flash. I have the Manfrotto 055XPROB and love it. Solid as a rock and super adjustable. It can get your camera above your head or so low the lens touches the ground. I use a tripod alot. A good one is definitely worth the money, especially when you have a couple thousand dollars worth of gear attached to it.


----------



## pandjpudge

I agree with the others, tripod isn't a must get right away. But I use mine a lot for long exposures,playing with the camera and of course as a flash holder.


----------



## vincent201089

Thanks a lot. Just bought this
Product : 100 F2.8 MACRO ULTRASONIC (58) WITH CAPS 35MM SLR AUTO FOCUS TELEPHOTO LENS
Quantity : 1
Price : $429.00
Grade : EX+
Total : $429.00
I missed the deal on the T2i, so lens first, I don't wanna miss it too.


----------



## speedie408

Wise choice sir! Congrats!


----------



## Eden Marel

vincent201089 said:


> Thanks a lot. Just bought this
> Product : 100 F2.8 MACRO ULTRASONIC (58) WITH CAPS 35MM SLR AUTO FOCUS TELEPHOTO LENS
> Quantity : 1
> Price : $429.00
> Grade : EX+
> Total : $429.00
> I missed the deal on the T2i, so lens first, I don't wanna miss it too.


Yea it good to catch a deal before it goes away. Caught me the 100mm USM macro for $459, but mine is brand new.

Bad buy I did was my T2i camera body  It went down by $100 at the beginning of this year...I could've waited but I'm impulsive buyer so that's what I get I guess. Could have used that $100 that I could've saved on the nifty fifty. :icon_cry:


----------



## vincent201089

Eden Marel said:


> Yea it good to catch a deal before it goes away. Caught me the 100mm USM macro for $459, but mine is brand new.
> 
> Bad buy I did was my T2i camera body  It went down by $100 at the beginning of this year...I could've waited but I'm impulsive buyer so that's what I get I guess. Could have used that $100 that I could've saved on the nifty fifty. :icon_cry:


Nice deal. I missed the $420 deal for a Ex condition T2i body. Not really miss but sb bought it before I decided to go with it.


----------



## vincent201089

Got this
Product : REBEL T2I 18 MEGAPIXEL WITH BATTERY & CHARGER (SD CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA
Quantity : 1
Price : $465.00
Grade : LN-

I'll play with them when I get those.


----------



## vincent201089

I got the camera and lens yesterday and I'm playing with it. Pretty good when taking photos in my garden but still have many thing to learn about the shutter speed, F, iso was set at 100 when trying to take my tank photos. Got few question for you guys. I don't have any manual.
- What mode do you set your camera when using macro lens? 
I'm using "M" mode, set it "Macro" mode but it didn't let me change the iso and other stuff.

- On the lens, I set it MF but next to it is 0.31m-oo and 0.48m-oo. What is that? I'm changing them and don't see any difference.

-* Flash Trigger Receiver* Its job is connect between camera and flash, just like an extension. Am I correct?
The transmitter is on your camera and the receiver is one your flash, both are connected by a cord.

- For the flash as Nick mentioned before: *Just get a cheap Yongnuo unit off ebay (must have manual burst selection mode)*
There are ton of them online and I don't know which one has the burst selection mode. 565EX (the most expensive one), 560, 468, 462 (the cheapest one).


----------



## speedie408

Vincent,

I've looked at the 560II and the 460II and they both have manual burst selection on those models. If you want to go even cheaper, you can get a used Speedlite 420EZ (same as what i use). Very nice flash unit and can be bought for super cheap... just look on evilbay. 

Here's the manual for you: READ IT!! 

The flast trigger is to enable you to fire the flash while it's remotely placed somewhere else other than the onboard shoe mount.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

Set your camera to Manual. Set the autofocus to manual. If the camera lets you select a focus point use the center. Set the metering to spot. ISO set to 400 as a starting point. Try a shutter speed of 1/125 and adjust your f/stop to get the exposure centered. If the shot is still dark with the lens open all the way (small number f/2 or whatever the lens is capable of) then decrease your shutter speed to as low as 1/60. That's about as low as you really can go hand holding a camera and not have too much shake.
If the camera has live view and a viewfinder use the viewfinder. It's a steadier stance than holding a camera in front of you.


----------



## vincent201089

Thanks. I just ordered the YongNuo 560II from HK
BTW. I find out this YONGNUO RF-603/C1 Wireless Remote Flash Trigger Shutter Release would work really well with my set up. 
My question is: Do you know if I can find a third piece likes these (they don't have single piece, I think I would buy 2 sets), one is one my camera with shutter release cable connected to my camera, one is on flash and the third piece works as the remote. So when I press the third piece, it fire the camera and the one on my camera will fire the the flash???
Or I just need to go with the 2 pieces set, buy another shutter release cable and that's it.


----------



## speedie408

This is what you need sir (what I use anyway): http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-NPT-04-Speelights-extra-receiver/dp/B005IQRMN4/ref=pd_cp_p_0

I use it when I need to fire off 2 flash simultaneously, like this:


----------



## houseofcards

Speedie are those YONGNUO or Canon?


----------



## speedie408

houseofcards said:


> Speedie are those YONGNUO or Canon?


HOC if you're referring to the flash units, they are both Canon. One is the 430EX and the other is the 420EZ I was telling Vincent.

Sadly I accidentally dropped my beloved 430EX in a my gertrudae tank a few months back, while I was trying to rig it on top of the tank.


----------



## houseofcards

speedie408 said:


> HOC if you're referring to the flash units, they are both Canon. One is the 430EX and the other is the 420EZ I was telling Vincent.


Yes I was, thanks. Reason I ask is because I have one Canon, but really want a three speedlite setup so I was considering the Yongnuo, but wanted to know how they held up long-term.


----------



## houseofcards

speedie408 said:


> ..Sadly I accidentally dropped my beloved 430EX in a my gertrudae tank a few months back, while I was trying to rig it on top of the tank.


Crap, sorry to hear that.


----------



## speedie408

houseofcards said:


> Yes I was, thanks. Reason I ask is because I have one Canon, but really want a three speedlite setup so I was considering the Yongnuo, but wanted to know how they held up long-term.


I'm curious as well man. My next flash unit will be another used 420EZ lol. Let me know how the Yongnuo does for you if you do get it.


----------



## houseofcards

speedie408 said:


> I'm curious as well man. My next flash unit will be another used 420EZ lol. Let me know how the Yongnuo does for you if you do get it.


Sure, no problem. Curious have you taken Full Tank Shots with several speedlites using modifiers, etc?


----------



## speedie408

houseofcards said:


> Crap, sorry to hear that.


Yeah... s**t happens bro. lol 

I don't do any real TTL flash photography anyway so a cheap used speedlite on manual mode works perfectly fine for my use. 

The only reason I liked it was because the 60D has built in external flash control which enabled me to shoot via infrared with the 430EX wirelessly.

**edit** correction: I think the 60D controls the 430EX via the built in flash and not infrared


----------



## houseofcards

speedie408 said:


> ...
> The only reason I liked it was because the 60D has built in external flash control which enabled me to shoot via infrared with the 430EX wirelessly.


Yeah I know your talking to a fellow 60Der, LOL.


----------



## speedie408

houseofcards said:


> Sure, no problem. Curious have you taken Full Tank Shots with several speedlites using modifiers, etc?


Modifiers? You're talking about using white rain gutters or large pieces of foam to spread the light output right? Sorry man, I'm not as keen as you'd think :tongue:. I've tried foam but not a rain gutter yet. I can't seem to find one short enough to fit in my car at HD haha. 

One of these days, I'll get down to it.


----------



## houseofcards

I knew what you meant about infrared, but yes it's preflash.

Anyway modifiers I just meant any kind of softbox, diffuser, etc to spread the light out.


----------



## speedie408

haha preflash yup. 

I don't use soft boxes or diffusers on any of my shots. I had a sto-fen diffuser for my 430EX but only used it for portraits. Now it's useless since it doesn'tt fit the 420EZ.


----------



## vincent201089

OK Nick. After doing more searching on the YongNuo radio trigger, the main problem is they are easy to fall off. So, I would go with the cowboy studio NPT-04. Good reviews too.
Thanks.
The pic you showed above, it's just for fun or it's the way you use to take your tank photos? How can you see anything if you turn off the light? I mean how can you focus your camera?


----------



## speedie408

Can't go wrong with the NPT-04's. 

That shot was purely for show bro... The "secret" is to lock your focus while the lights are on and then shut off the lights right before you hit the shutter button.


----------



## vincent201089

Oh. I see. How about the way you shoot your shrimps? Just place the flash above the tank with the tank light on and shoot?
I'm kind of confusing with changing the F and shutter speed, and iso too. Every time I change to another object, I have to change those setting even the pic I took before with other object with that setting is not bad.


----------



## speedie408

vincent201089 said:


> Oh. I see. How about the way you shoot your shrimps? Just place the flash above the tank with the tank light on and shoot?
> I'm kind of confusing with changing the F and shutter speed, and iso too. Every time I change to another object, I have to change those setting even the pic I took before with other object with that setting is not bad.


Kung fu Panda style. Camera in one hand and flash in the other :wink:.

Changing your settings is all a fine balancing act. That's the beauty of Manual Mode. Read the manual and play with the camera while your reading it. Best way to learn! 

My suggestion is to play with *Av* and *Tv* modes first before you head over to *M* mode.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Your doing good! You got the equipment, now you just need to practice! I agree with Speedie, its often better to start with the Av and Tv modes before going into manual mode roud:


----------



## vincent201089

Thanks for your all suggestions.
Here are what I get so far. Pretty like those shots that I can't see with my bare eyes.
No flash, just a little helps from Mr FTS.


----------



## vincent201089

Yeah. Playing with AV and TV mode is quite better than go straight to M mode. I'm waiting for the yongnuo flash to test it out. 
2 more weeks and I'll be ready for shrimps.


----------



## speedie408

Looks good bro. Keep it up!


----------

